# Competition for the Hackzall



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/05/first_look_bosch_12v_reciproca.html

A deal breaker for me is going to be that I've owned a number of Bosch's sub-compact tools and found the batteries to be lacking.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Hackzall and the only thing I have found it works for is cutting drywall. It's one of the most expensive drywall cutting tools on the market, but it sure does a good job of it:thumbsup:.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I have a Hackzall and the only thing I have found it works for is cutting drywall. It's one of the most expensive drywall cutting tools on the market, but it sure does a good job of it:thumbsup:.


I have the corded Ridgid Fuego version of these and it cuts cast iron and galvanized with ease if you use a Lennox Gold metal blade.


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

Those 12v tools only serve enough purpose to do light trim work. They are a complete gimmick for any trades-person or contractor in my opinion.






With the m18 version you're at least getting enough power to do some light rough in work... it is still a compact tool that keeps the nice one-hand operation ergonomics.

My m12 Hackzall was an overpriced way to cut closet bolts and carrier rod (even then it struggled)... With the m18 version I can actually rough a house with and it can handle some lighter tasks on a commercial job.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the Hackzall, it's not all that. Handy for closet bolts, but don't expect to cut a two inch drain line in the ceiling with any great speed.

The corded fuego is a better one handed recip saw.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

the Bosch and the Milwaukee look somewhat similar...

is Bosch made in China like Milwaukee ? 
the batteries look similar also.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I own a m12 doesn't get much use, was weak from day one.. just plug in the sawzall.

Porter cable makes one, I tried it out from a carpenter a week ago or so.. Worked real good, plenty strong for PVC/ABS. It even cut wood with out that dead battery feel.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

HOMER said:


> the Bosch and the Milwaukee look somewhat similar...
> 
> is Bosch made in China like Milwaukee ?
> the batteries look similar also.



I own both Bosch and Milwaukee 12V tools. They are very similar batteries, but they different alinements so they can't interchange.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I disagree with all ya'll....:tt2:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha they look like toys!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Bosch's color scheme. Teal is my favorite color.


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

PlumberJ said:


> Haha they look like toys!


That is essentially what they are. Here is the drill to buy with those saws to complete your set...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mathyou said:


> That is essentially what they are. Here is the drill to buy with those saws to complete your set...


My daughter had one of those...

She said it was "all speed, no torque"! :laughing:

Wrrrrr! Wrrrr!

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

All corded tools for me... for the most part. 

But I will say that my dewalt seemed extremely heavy the last time I used it.


I've had that problem with all my tools and equipment; everything gets heavier the older you get.


You all should be scared sheet white with the dangers of this profession. It'll kill ya! :huh:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I have the Hackzall, it's not all that. Handy for closet bolts, but don't expect to cut a two inch drain line in the ceiling with any great speed.
> 
> The corded fuego is a better one handed recip saw.


I agree with you on all points but will submit that I've cut 3" ABS clean out risers when my saw was new. It's just a bit too vulnerable for me.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont see the point of that little saw. I love my dewalt 18v sawzall. Been a great tool and I use it more than anything it seems.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

907plumber said:


> I dont see the point of that little saw. I love my dewalt 18v sawzall. Been a great tool and I use it more than anything it seems.


The one handed sawzalls are great in crawlspaces and when you're working underneath cabinets


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

907plumber said:


> I dont see the point of that little saw. I love my dewalt 18v sawzall. Been a great tool and I use it more than anything it seems.


Agreed.
Nowadays we are almost as spoiled as dare i say electricians.
Back when i started i was handed a tool list and a bucket. 
Not one item was cordless then. We learned to use handbooks. Not saying i don't use them now, im just glad i know to survive without them.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not handbooks....Handtools.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Milwaulkie 12v hackzall, copper tube cutter, right angle, Bosch 12v right angle articulating head,dremel tool, ridgid fuego, rt-100 soldering tongs,fein multitask,hot glue gun are all on my truck every day along with the larger corded/cordless tools. Some folks might consider them toys or a gimmick. OK. They sure make my life easier and less frustrating. Not used everyday but there when I want them. 

wookie


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mathyou said:


> That is essentially what they are. Here is the drill to buy with those saws to complete your set...


 I saw a sparky with a set of those yesterday.

Sent from my roof using smoke signals


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

wookie said:


> Milwaulkie 12v hackzall, copper tube cutter, right angle, Bosch 12v right angle articulating head,dremel tool, ridgid fuego, rt-100 soldering tongs,fein multitask,hot glue gun are all on my truck every day along with the larger corded/cordless tools. Some folks might consider them toys or a gimmick. OK. They sure make my life easier and less frustrating. Not used everyday but there when I want them.
> 
> wookie


I use my Milwaukee sub-compact tools nearly every single day.

Lately I've been eyeballing the M12 jigsaw. That would be a very sweet tool for cutting out the plywood flooring when it comes time to set a bathtub or cut out a counter top.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Agreed.
> Nowadays we are almost as spoiled as dare i say electricians.
> Back when i started i was handed a tool list and a bucket.
> Not one item was cordless then. We learned to use handbooks. Not saying i don't use them now, im just glad i know to survive without them.


I've reached a point in my life where the less I have to carry in to a job site (and thus carry out) is a priority for me.

My knees are shot, my back is shot and my elbows are shot -- Anything that reduces my load at the start of the day and the end of the day is a Gawd-Send.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Carry in-Carry out*

I hired my nephew to carry in & carry out. i pack everything on a handcart & say "Go". Like a mule to water, he's a hustler.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hackzall*



Will said:


> I have a Hackzall and the only thing I have found it works for is cutting drywall. It's one of the most expensive drywall cutting tools on the market, but it sure does a good job of it:thumbsup:.


 
I have the hackzall used it for about a month and it broke none of the local repair shops will fix them so I need to send it to Milwakee. I have the 18v version.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm just sick of charging bateries.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The M18 is garbage. I have owned two of them, and both of them had the same problem, they would lock up and not function at all. Sent both off to be repaired twice. within a month they both locked up again. That bosch looks no different. I liked the size and weight of the thing, but just bit the bullet and went back to a dewalt XRP. Although the dewalt is only about 6 months old and the damn blade lock release has already broke. I would pay better money for a better product, I just do not see anything better out there yet.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I have the milwaukee version of this. It's been out of the truck for awhile now. The ONLY thing I used this for was to cut PVC stub outs off under a cabinet.(and my pieces to hook up traps) it was cool and worked great. But it was just one more charger to carry around and the batteries suck. I use dewalt 18v sawzall, 1/2 chuck drill, 1/2 chuck hammer drill, long hammer drill that drills Sds bits, circular saw, and flashlight. I use Mikita 18v impact for a screw gun. These are a must for me. That mini sawzall got out out of commission after i bought the rigid ratchet cutters. They are more compact and work better under cabinets and of coarse no battery. I also use them during rough-ins. Bottom line...I'll sell you mine.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I love my hackzall and use of all the time. It slices through 11/2 & 2"ABS or PVC like butter. I cut steel rod and closet bolts, copper and brass no problem. The key is to use the tool properly and most importantly the proper blade for the job.It even makes a nice jig saw if you have jig saw sawzall blade. Its funny how few people know how to use even a full sized 12 amp sawzall properly. 

My only complaint about the hackzall is it doesn't handle water well. If you do get it wet be SURE to put it away blade down. I also have the porter cable and like that tool as well. 

Lows sells the Bosch and it seems identical to the hackzall. Same quick release blade design and everything. Different color shell, same tool.

The m12 hackzall is a great tool when used properly for its intended purposes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> My only complaint about the hackzall is it doesn't handle water well. If you do get it wet be SURE to put it away blade down.


 Also, never spray WD-40 into it. WD-40 will harden the grease if it gets past the felt seal. If you have to use anything, use a penetrating oil and use it sparingly.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the hackzall, use it every day. Use it on rough-ins, sewers, whatever. Batteries interchange with the pex tool, another favorite of mine. A sawzall that fits in a tool box or a pocket, what's not to love? My corded sawzall just sits in the truck, until there is some cast to cut, that is.

The only thing better than the little saw is my Minn Kota I-pilot trolling motor. That thing is the nuts!:thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I use my Milwaukee sub-compact tools nearly every single day.
> 
> Lately I've been eyeballing the M12 jigsaw. That would be a very sweet tool for cutting out the plywood flooring when it comes time to set a bathtub or cut out a counter top.


My ridgid fuego can use jigsaw blades as well. I havent used a jigsaw since I bought it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i have a tubing cutter, sawsaw,drill in milwaukee impact, drill and multi tool in bosch. only thing that suxs is that i have six milwaukee batts and only two charge really suxs bad that you cant fix them.


----------

